# Horse vaccines - what is "E/W/T/F/R"?



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking at an old shot record from my horse's previous owner, I saw the following vaccines that were given to him:

West Nile virus
Potomac horse fever
Rabies
E/W/T/F/R vaccine

What the heck is the EWTFR? I always thought that was the five-way, but doesn't the five-way include the Rabies/West nile vaccine? It made me think that they wouldn't have put he got his rabies/west nile vacc because it's redundant. So what is E/W/T/F/R?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Eastern, western, flu, rhino
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oops, T is for tetanus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What she said. EEE, WEE, Tet, Flu, Rhino. It's your basic five-way.

In at least most states, Rabies vaccines can only be given by a vet, and West Nile is usually on it's own. I do think tree are five- and three-way shots plus West Nile though.


----------

